# for all you joss whedon fans...



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

i know this isn't theater or dvd, but i think this the right forum for this...

http://www.drhorrible.com/

can't wait!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks, Schmengie! We loved Firefly - crying shame that they aired it so badly! And we just got Serenity on DVD to watch once we re-watch the series on DVD in the proper order.

Looking forward to this new movie!


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

whew! i was beginning to think there were no whedon fans here! glad to have passed on the info...


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

watched episode 1 this morning. really cool! doogie is great as 'the bad guy.' the site is slammed now. y'all are missing it!


----------

